
Ask HN: Ill contractor - throw-away1991
About a month ago I learned that a contractor I work with is being treated for a very serious illness. He was understandably not available for a long stretch of time, but now he’s back and has indicated he wants to restart work on my projects which are already behind schedule. I want to be loyal to him and help him get back on his feet, but at the same time I am concerned that he’s working at much reduced state. There’s an implication for my own projects, but I also don’t want to push him too hard and make life even worse for him.<p>He does great work and knows how I operate, which is important—-there would be a learning curve for someone new. And I feel guilty about even considering someone new—he’s a partner and someone I want to help. But at the same time I don’t want to leave my business vulnerable.<p>How would you handle this situation?
======
PaulHoule
Get him a deputy.

